# Nwest Find  ( project for smoker/ Heat stove for Inside My shop )



## smokinjoe1970 (Oct 3, 2012)

I Just found this today 2 miles from Home at a gas station. The guy was hauling it off  for scrap I asked How much he said $40.00 so I snatched it up.. Its 24" X 36" ( or there about ) 1/4" thick













P1200254.JPG



__ smokinjoe1970
__ Oct 3, 2012


















P1200255.JPG



__ smokinjoe1970
__ Oct 3, 2012


















P1200256.JPG



__ smokinjoe1970
__ Oct 3, 2012


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2012)

It looks like it will work but I'm not sure about the heater part. What about the fumes it will put off or is your shop well ventilated???


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes its well ventilated But  It was originally a Homemade wood stove so I figure all I'm doing is adding meat to the mix, Besides it will be ventilated outside through a regular styled chimney lol . The pioneers cooked On wood stoves for years so I'm Hoping it will work fine If not. It will go outside with my others.. I'll try to Cut the door tomorrow and post pics


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Oct 4, 2012)

just a FB link to my new smoker

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151030269636829.423723.637661828&type=1


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Oct 4, 2012)

P1200263.JPG



__ smokinjoe1970
__ Oct 4, 2012


















P1200264.JPG



__ smokinjoe1970
__ Oct 4, 2012


----------



## roller (Oct 5, 2012)

Thats a great score !  Nice job...


----------



## sunman76 (Oct 5, 2012)

cool cant wait to see it done and smoking.


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Guys I'm Hoping to get structural supports welded in for slide our Grates This weekend and maybe the grate itself I'm Hoping to do double racks


----------

